# Why men become republicans



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Huntin 1, Can I get the bottom pictures with the ten ring over the face.

Made my night. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know.....I would put Laura Bush with the bottom group. k:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I think the best part of that is ole Barbara Bignose is up on top, like the queen termite of the democrats.

Shes a wierd one for sure. I had a good friend of mine work security at one of her concerts in Vegas. He had explicit instuctions to remove anyone that was "staring" at her. Didnt matter if you were in the $1200 front row seats or not. You'd best be lookin at the floor.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It's a joke Ken, lighten up a little.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a joke racer,lighten up a little.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Why you did not show faces of Bush, Ms. Rice, Mr. Chertov and alike. They are quite repulsive.

What is wrong with Socialism? It is good. It provides all basic freedoms, including the hunting, access to education and health care. It is not bad, if consumed in moderation.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ms. Rice ain't that bad, not my type but not repulsive. As to President Bush and Mr. Chertov, I don't swing that way, do you sevendogs?

Socialism sucks, period.

And by the way, this was intended to be another one of those light threads to add a bit of humor in the mix.

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Why not Socialism???

Oh my god I cant believe I just read that...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Why not Socialism


Does France ring a bell?????

But, to stay on subject I think for being 59 years old Laura Bush looks pretty damn good. Some of us might even think she is a hottie...... :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Laura has her librarian costume on for that photo.

It was a subject of deep discussion recently amongst a few of us ol patriots about a female leader for the US. We need a powerful charismatic type that can melt other world leaders in their tracks with her aggressive womanly ways. For lack of being able to think of my choice right now I will nominate the UPS girl. :lol:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am 27 years old and would not consider myself a Republican, but I would really like to see Laura Bush slowly losing that librarian getup. Something must have happened to me when I was young!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

goldhunter470 said:


> I am 27 years old and would not consider myself a Republican, but I would really like to see Laura Bush slowly losing that librarian getup. Something must have happened to me when I was young!!


***SHUDDER***

I'm 27 too, and all I gotta say is ... uke: uke: uke: 
Need I refer you to the UPS delivery girl picture?!? Yikes.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think Barbara is pretty sharp also, thats one of the best things about getting old your window of female possibilities widens, unfortunately so do most of the women looking back at us :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

[rant] i hate to break it to you dogs, but hunting isnt a right. its a privilage; just like driving a car. Dont believe me? read the constitution. Its not in there. what you DO have the right to do is own the weapons needed to kill said animals. Socialists nations dont provide that [/rant]

im with Huntin' ... Ms. Rice isnt all that bad dd:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hunting is a God given right to survival and sustenance... go forth and multiply and care for the garden and everything in it... whats so confusing about that. 

we gotta be able to do better than this somehow...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I hate to break it to you mr.trooper, but it is a right in ND. It was passed by the legislature about 5 years ago.

I am not even sure where that "rant" came from. This post is about good looking Republicans and ugly Democrats. It is a joke.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes, even good looks are an entitlement of the republican party! They stand for everything that is good and wholesome. That arrogance and swagger didn't work so good in New Orleans. I see where that guy is now a consultant working for the feds to try to figure out what went wrong with the disaster aid. At least they got the right guy for the job! He should know! Isn't that something!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DJ the thing in New Orleans was controlled by Democrats, Dem mayor and Dem Gov they screwed up not the feds and The Dems created the situation in the first place by spending moneies earmarked for levies on pork. Although God knows the republicans love that pork as well.

All politicians are charletons


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

New Orleans, as I understand it, did not/does not have an EOC (emergency operations center) daaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Itsy, bitsy dike... If the Democrats built a Category 3 dike in New Orleans then yes they did screw up!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They did exactly that, Lousianna is a Democrat run state and always has been, they've been talking about this issue since I lived there in the 80's and did nothing about it, 25 years later it caught up with them. The heck of it is that there has been more Corps of eng monies sent there than any other state and much of it was redirected from levies to the "Pork de jure" of the moment. If you read up on it you will see that although the feds screw up alot of stuff this one wasn't one of them.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

According to Brown who was testifying at a dog and pony show today on capital, hill New Orleans, or at least Louisiana had a EOC set up after the hurricanes in Florida last year. Problem is nothing was activated in time. Brown might as well get use to it as Republicans and Democrats alike, right or wrong have decide he will take the fall. Oh well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

There are plenty of men who become independent or Democrats now. 
Look at Bush and his appointees, all inept or corrupt people. Now, the political climat in our country is rapidly changing. Just watch the news.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> There are plenty of men who become independent or Democrats now.
> Look at Bush and his appointees, all inept or corrupt people. Now, the political climat in our country is rapidly changing. Just watch the news.


Wishful thinking it won't happen, the Democrats have allowed the far left to drive their ajenda and as long as that continues and they will nominate Hilary who is as left as you get, the republicans will continue to dominate.

Lately the choice, the choice is mediocre( republicans) and real bad ( Democrats)


----------

